
No Terrorist Is a ‘Lone Wolf’ - caf
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/no-terrorist-is-a-lone-wolf/
======
cannedslime
I believe that is true. The only real terror attack we had in recent times was
a young immigrant who shot up a free speech congress. When he was burried
literally thousands of 'moderate' muslims followed him to his grave, in a
gesture I can only interpret as honoring his deeds.

The media portayed him as a lone wolf, even though his friends helped him with
automatic weapons, bullet proof vests and knives. The friends who helped him
didn't get a sentence.

